# Crack iPod Touch



## louloudu6919 (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, un ami a moi à un iPod Touch depuis peu, et il m'a posé une question qui m'a un peu séché, il voudrais savoir si quand on Jailbreak un iPod Touch il est remis a zéro.

J'explique, il l'a depuis quelques jours, et il a mis dedans des Photos, des musiques, des contacts, et plein d'autres trucs dont des applications. Il voudrais le Jailbreaker, et la question est : Est-ce-qu'a partir du moment ou l'iPod seras Jailbreaké les données serons effacée ? Car il a rentré des Dates et d'autres informations en grands nombres, mais seulement a partir de l'iPod et ce serais pas top de devoir recommencer, bref il m'a posé la question et je n'ai pas su répondre, et nous cherchons tout deux une réponse.

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (21 Juillet 2010)

En effet, lors du passage en Jaillebreak, l'iPod est totalement effacé, mais normalement, une sauvegarde sera proposée lors de la prochaine connexion sur iTunes.

Attention à donc bien laisser sauvegarder le iPod avant le jaillebreak.


----------



## louloudu6919 (21 Juillet 2010)

Merci  Tu es de Limoges à ce que je vois ?  Là je répond en direct de Oprema >< a coté des galeries lafayettes ^^


----------



## Gwen (21 Juillet 2010)

Ah oui, je n'avais pas vu.. Lyon...tulle. Le dernier est tout prêt en effet. De passage ?


----------



## louloudu6919 (22 Juillet 2010)

Si on veut ^^ je suis Lyonnais En vérité ^^pour raconter un peut ma vie ^^ j'ai habité un an a Tulle quand j'avais 7 ans, et la je Prépare un CAP de Graphiste et l'entreprise ou je suis est a Tulle, je suis donc a Tulle trois semaines par mois et a Lyon une semaine par mois  je suis a la société A.CM.I.


Je sais j'ai trouvé une entreprise très éloignée de chez moi ><


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2010)

En effet, c'est éloigné et les transports en commun entre ces deux villes ne sont pas les mieux organisés non plus. Je le sais, car j'ai moi fait mes études à Lyon


----------



## louloudu6919 (23 Juillet 2010)

Ah oui ?  Où exactement a Lyon ? 

Pour venir a Tulle, il faut que je prenne un train jusque Clermont et depuis Clermont un pour Brive  ((arrèt a Tulle ^^))

Mais dans l'autres sens par contre :/

un train de Tulle a Ussel, un car de Ussel à Clermont et un train de Clermont jusqu'à Lyon.


----------



## Lahndu83 (18 Juin 2011)

Bonjour je vient de cracker mon iPod et je peut vous sertifier que aucune donner n'a éter supprimer voilà


----------



## Tipierre911 (21 Juin 2011)

@gwen

Ce que tu dis n'est pas tout a fait vrai.

C'est VRAI car le Jailbreak avec snowbreeze oblige la création d'un CF pour le restaurer. 

Mais d'autres jailbreak (GreenPoison , Jailbreakme , Redsnow ect) ne font pas supprimer les données Voila


----------



## coiffeur (24 Juin 2011)

et question c** 

on fait comment pour sauvegarder sur itunes ?


----------



## Lefenmac (24 Juin 2011)

coiffeur a dit:


> et question c**
> 
> on fait comment pour sauvegarder sur itunes ?



En disant déjà bonjour et merci, ça fait pas paraître moins c** mais plus sympa....


----------



## coiffeur (24 Juin 2011)

désoler c'est un oublie

bonjour c** comme ils disent  dans le sud-ouest même si a lécrit l'accent passe mal ^^

et merci d'avance pour une éventuel réponse
au moins ma question a été lu c'est déjà bien 

je suis un habitué des forums et de ce genres de remarques 

la suivante étant utilise le bouton recherche du forum
puis google est ton ami (ou pas)


----------



## Gwen (24 Juin 2011)

Tu branches ton appareil, tu lances une synchro avec iTunes la il te fait une sauvegarde automatiquement.

Rien de plus simple, c'est transparent à chaque synchro en plus.


----------



## coiffeur (24 Juin 2011)

merci

je vais à présent chercher un bon tuto pour Jailbreaker facilement et sans risque mon ipod touch

et sur tout savoir ce que celà apporte et si c'est vraiment utile...


----------



## Cyra (25 Juin 2011)

coiffeur a dit:


> merci
> 
> je vais à présent chercher un bon tuto pour Jailbreaker facilement et sans risque mon ipod touch
> 
> et sur tout savoir ce que celà apporte et si c'est vraiment utile...



Quant à moi, je n'ai pas trouvé encore de logiciel capable de "jailbreaker" un iPod Touch 4g _version 4.3.3_, ça existe sur le marché ? Je n'ai rien trouvé sur Google

*Merci d'avance pour votre répons*e.


----------



## tantoillane (26 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

http://www.google.fr/search?q=jailbreak+ipod+4+3+3

==> http://www.jailbreakiphone4.fr/tutoriel-jailbreak-4-3-3/

 

edit : comme j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas écrit dans le tuto, je précise que si tu as déjà fait une mise à jour de ton iPod, alors tu n'auras même pas à télécharger de fichier IPSW puisque iTunes l'aura fait pour toi au moment de la mise à jour


----------



## Cyra (26 Juin 2011)

tantoillane a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> http://www.google.fr/search?q=jailbreak+ipod+4+3+3
> 
> ...



*Grand merci*.
Je n'avais pas trouvé ces liens.
Je m'y attèle.


----------

